# SHTF If a Nuke or Dirty Bomb Went Off 30 to 40 Miles From You What Do You Do?



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

The one SHTF situation that scares the hell out of me is if a Nuke or a Dirty Bomb (I'm assuming they are different) went off in a City based on watching the Political Debate the other Night. In my case I live 30 to 40 miles away from what I'm guessing my city's main targets would be. I tried to research this via Google but was totally lost and I'd appreciate any input on what you would do if you were 30-40 miles from a Nuclear Bomb/Dirty Bomb blast to survive with minimal damage.

Would the best thing be to just stay in your residence or would you be better off going another 20 or so miles away (I have an electric bike). I'm assuming that cars would be gridlocked and they couldn't move. I'm also assuming there would be martial law and water, medicine and food would not be available for a few weeks. Note I don't have a basement.

Any advice, suggestions, etc.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Prevailing winds matter with dirty bombs since that will affect the dispersal pattern of the radioactive materials. The area affected depends on the size of the non-nuclear explosives used.

Since you live in LA, you can expect multiple nuke strikes. The safest place is along the beach since the fallout clouds will disperse east. It doesn't really matter though since you'll probably be dead.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

This is the nuke map website: http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/

As Marcus said, make sure you account for prevailing winds. Drag the prevailing winds marker to different directions.
Under basic options, check "surface" and "radioactive fallout".

The Discovery Channel, maybe the History Channel, had a show about this very topic some years ago. If I remember correctly, there were three scenarios: one in which you received a direct hit, one in which you were so far from the zone, and something else. My memory may be cloudy; however, I do remember the show was nicely done in a pragmatic style - without hysterics or flamboyance. There was one scene where you were shown how to barricade a room. I think there was a decent discussion on Alpha, Beta, and Gamma waves. But, it's been awhile and I may not be remembering things correctly. I was not successful in Googling so I hope some of your memories may be better than mine and you can find the name of the show.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I selected my location based on likely wood of nuke war and attacks of the nuclear power plants. So I would not move.

A nuke attack is 1000's of time worse then a dirty bomb attack.

Dirty bombs are of no concern to me. Where I live, if a dirty bomb was set off, I'm not sure if it would make the news.

In both cases, fallout would be the big concern and there are hundreds of publications available on how to seal a house or apartment to protect from fallout. Reading this material would be a good idea.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

What would I do?

Check the current wind direction.

Seal the windows and doors.

Plan on spend all of my time in the basement for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

I guess I'm just ******. Really never thought of that one. Thats something I need to research more.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you think this is a possibility, you should get some potassium iodide pills. They're cheap insurance. Don't take them until there's an event. _I live about 12 miles from a nuke plant so it's common to have them. IIRC, if you're within 5 or 10 miles, they're given to you on request from the County.

_From Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/iOSAT-Potassi...6-6425012?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1450361306&sr=1-2

*Product Description*

Iosat Potassium Iodide has been FDA approved since 1982. Stockpiling of potassium iodide (KI) is highly recommended by health officials worldwide to prevent thyroid cancer of those exposed to radioactive iodine following a nuclear reactor accident or detonation of a nuclear weapon. Radioactive iodine can travel hundreds of miles downwind, such as it did after the Chernobyl and Fukushima disasters. The thyroid is the only part of the body that absorbs and stores iodine. By taking FDA approved potassium iodide prior to exposure of radioactive iodine, your thyroid will become saturated with safe, stable iodine. This will prevent your thyroid's absorption of any additional iodine (radioactive or not) long enough for the radioactive iodine inhaled or ingested to be safely dispersed through the kidneys.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Discounting the winds the old rule of thumb I think was 50 miles and you are relatively safe.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/

You can put in your own location and bomb size. It shows the various damage zones.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Country Living said:


> This is the nuke map website: http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/
> 
> As Marcus said, make sure you account for prevailing winds. Drag the prevailing winds marker to different directions.
> Under basic options, check "surface" and "radioactive fallout".
> ...


Thanks for the info Will see if maybe I can find a video of the TV SHow you are referring. I have Zero Illusions of surviving a Direct Hit!


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Marcus said:


> Prevailing winds matter with dirty bombs since that will affect the dispersal pattern of the radioactive materials. The area affected depends on the size of the non-nuclear explosives used.
> 
> Since you live in LA, you can expect multiple nuke strikes. The safest place is along the beach since the fallout clouds will disperse east. It doesn't really matter though since you'll probably be dead.


I was assuming that an act of terrorism would involve only one strike on the ground. Is this a totally wrong assumption?


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Thanks Good Idea*



ZoomZoom said:


> If you think this is a possibility, you should get some potassium iodide pills. They're cheap insurance. Don't take them until there's an event. _I live about 12 miles from a nuke plant so it's common to have them. IIRC, if you're within 5 or 10 miles, they're given to you on request from the County.
> 
> _From Amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/iOSAT-Potassi...6-6425012?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1450361306&sr=1-2
> ...


Thanks Great Idea Will purchase them this month. Thanks again


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

BillS said:


> http://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/
> 
> You can put in your own location and bomb size. It shows the various damage zones.


Thanks Actually tried it but its still confusing too me as it doesn't give me any indication if I'm safe from 30-50 miles away from where a blast could take place. The "m" they use refers to meters not miles


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks Actually tried it but its still confusing too me as it doesn't give me any indication if I'm safe from 30-50 miles away from where a blast could take place. The "m" they use refers to meters not miles


The most important factors are the size of the nuclear warhead along with wind speed and direction. You could survive a small nuclear blast if you were 30 miles away and the wind was blowing fast enough in the right direction.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's an interesting watch. A timeline showing location and year of every nuclear blast.

After seeing how many there have been and how little radiation there seems to be now, I feel a little better.
Heck, Hiroshima right now is nicer than many US cities.

_Short version of the video below_.






If you don't have 15 minutes to watch in detail, here's a 2:30 version of it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Thanks Actually tried it but its still confusing too me as it doesn't give me any indication if I'm safe from 30-50 miles away from where a blast could take place. The "m" they use refers to meters not miles


There are 1609.34 meters in 1 mile. If you can't figure out the basic conversion math use an online converter.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Per my original question though, if I am say 40 miles away from the original single dirty bomb/nuclear bomb single surface strike, should I still leave my residence and ride my electric bike 16-20 miles farther out? What if I was 30 miles away? Ride my bike to be 16-20 miles farther away or stay inside my home. Home does not have a basement.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> ...Home does not have a basement.


Anything between you and the blast (height) to block the gamma rays? Like a granite mountain, concrete high rise or lots and lots of anything? Lead long johns?

A dirty bomb, I'd assume, would be detonated close to ground level. I would also assume that the hills, mountains, houses, etc would block most of the gamma rays from reaching you. All you would have to fear is the fallout (wind direction is not favorable) and sheeple panicking as in Twilight Zone: The Shelter


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Anything between you and the blast (height) to block the gamma rays? Like a granite mountain, concrete high rise or lots and lots of anything? Lead long johns?


Am I the only one that has the feeling we are doing someone's homework for them...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Am I the only one that has the feeling we are doing someone's homework for them...


Gives me a chance to see how close my memory compares to my research before I post a response.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

Too many variables for a single definitive answer. How big a bomb? Built dirty, or just a ground detonation? Raining? Wind speed? Seasons? Size of panic reaction? Proximity to other explosions? What is at your destination if you run? Preparing for a single target detonation seems useless, I would expect a multiple simultaneous detonation scenario the most likely

However, if you leave on an electric bike, my money is on "You don't reach safety" Talk about a target for EVERYBODY.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is something Peaches needs to think about in concern for his electric bike...

EMP


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

For an atomic blast, as Grimm mentioned, I wouldn't count on an electric anything due to possible EMP damage.

For either blast radiation is a concern, especially fallout. I would not want to be on any type of a bike, motorcycle, hover board, horse, or shanks mare in that situation. 

The recommendations that I have heard, and agree with enough to pass along are as follows. 

Seal all doors and windows using tape and plastic. This is to reduce air exchange. 

Move to a basement or even better an underground location with at least two feet of dirt cover. This is to reduce the amount of radiation you receive.

Take KI to protect your thyroid on a daily basis for two weeks.

Take Tums or some other calcium source on a daily basis to protect your bones.

The half life of the most serious particles means that after two weeks you should be able to go outside, at least for short periods. Inside is better than outside and underground is best. A basement is far better than above ground room but dirt or gravel above you is important. 

In the 1950's many bomb shelters were built in basements. Typically these were built in corners with cinderblock walls that were filled with sand. They had heavy ceilings and sand bags were placed on top of these ceilings. Another prime location was a backyard bunker. Many of both still exist. The smart people keep quiet about their existence.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Grimm said:


> Here is something Peaches needs to think about in concern for his electric bike...
> 
> EMP


Agree but not from a Dirty Bomb or a Surface Nuke from 30 or 40 miles out


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Agree but not from a Dirty Bomb or a Surface Nuke from 30 or 40 miles out


Are you 100% sure of that?!


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*i'm More Concerned with a Nuke or Dirty Bomb Set on the Ground*



Caribou said:


> For an atomic blast, as Grimm mentioned, I wouldn't count on an electric anything due to possible EMP damage.
> 
> For either blast radiation is a concern, especially fallout. I would not want to be on any type of a bike, motorcycle, hover board, horse, or shanks mare in that situation.
> 
> ...


To clarify a bit, I'm concerned with what to do if someone sets off a Single dirty bomb or Single Nuke from the surface and I live either 30 or 40 miles from Ground Zero. Am I best off, immediately getting on my Electric Bike and getting myself say 20 miles further from my home making me now 50 or 60 miles away from Ground Zero or am I best off staying put in my apartment closing the windows and staying home till its safe where I have 4-6 months of food & water assuming no one breaks in.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have a great answer to you original question. Since you are trying to plan ahead, start making plans to move out of the city now. You are of a prepping mindset you will eventually see living in the city as a dead end road. All bad scenarios will be worse in a largely populated area. That is what I would do.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I have a great answer to you original question. Since you are trying to plan ahead, start making plans to move out of the city now. You are of a prepping mindset you will eventually see living in the city as a dead end road. All bad scenarios will be worse in a largely populated area. That is what I would do.


If it was just me, yes I'd get out now but I'll probably be here a few more years as I have family obligations. Not saying I wouldn't still live in a City but at least not in one of the ones that would a "more likely" target. The tragedies in the past 2 months and seeing the General Attitude of the Politically Correct Millennials have made me doubt the Security of this Country even more.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A dirty bomb has a very small blast area and contamination area. A dirty bomb is Not a nuclear explosion. It uses standard explosives that spread radioactive material. Obviously conditions and circumstances would vary greatly with any dirty bomb but if you were ten miles away you would likely be very safe and likely even at half that distance. A dirty bomb while dangerous has more psychological effect than blast effect. A dirty bomb has no EMP effect.
A dirty bomb is a much more likely scenario rather than a nuke.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Anything between you and the blast (height) to block the gamma rays? Like a granite mountain, concrete high rise or lots and lots of anything? Lead long johns?
> 
> A dirty bomb, I'd assume, would be detonated close to ground level. I would also assume that the hills, mountains, houses, etc would block most of the gamma rays from reaching you. All you would have to fear is the fallout (wind direction is not favorable) and sheeple panicking as in Twilight Zone: The Shelter


A dirty bomb doesn't produce radiation. It's a conventional bomb with nuclear material that's detonated to contaminate the surrounding areas with radioactive material.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> The one SHTF situation that scares the hell out of me is if a Nuke or a Dirty Bomb (I'm assuming they are different) went off in a City based on watching the Political Debate the other Night. In my case I live 30 to 40 miles away from what I'm guessing my city's main targets would be. I tried to research this via Google but was totally lost and I'd appreciate any input on what you would do if you were 30-40 miles from a Nuclear Bomb/Dirty Bomb blast to survive with minimal damage.
> 
> Would the best thing be to just stay in your residence or would you be better off going another 20 or so miles away (I have an electric bike). I'm assuming that cars would be gridlocked and they couldn't move. I'm also assuming there would be martial law and water, medicine and food would not be available for a few weeks. Note I don't have a basement.
> 
> Any advice, suggestions, etc.


At 40 miles you wuld be very hard pressed to get any ap[preciable dose even if you were exactly downwind.
Most active decay products ( means the most radioactive) would have already decayed andat this distance of travel the cloud would be super diluted.

a non threat


----------

